# baby



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay so within the next few weeks ill be slowly building my 8x4 for my 2 tegus, I'm ordering an extreme from bobby and will start that baby off in a 4x2 but my Paraguay red is in there right now. So is it ok if the baby stays in a smaller cage until I at least sell my sailfin dragkns and have a glass 7ft tank open ?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 15, 2011)

my baby red is in a 40g right now and its just fine he is only like a ft long right im in process of making a enclosure for when he is super sized


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay cool. I just finalized my order for my extreme giant lol. My Paraguay red will be getting a larger cage


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 15, 2011)

thats awsome i cant wait for my lil buddy to get bigg


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Change of plans lol. Building the 8x4 tonight and within the next few weeks the red will go in there. Problem with the 4x2 is it has a solid top and is only 1ft high so there's not enough room for substrate for tegus. All around a bad buy for a tegu cage. The baby will stay in his 3 ft by 18 inch exo terra for now


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm gonna get on mine in a 8x4x2 next month, she's so tiny right now I'm sure a 40g breeder will hold her for a month

Oh speakin of baby on this thread mines is going thru her first shed in my possesion  can't wait to see her when she is done


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine sshed his head the day I got him, I think babies just shed constantly lol


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

It's a good idea to start a new tegu in a smaller enclosure. It makes it easier for you when you need to handle her etc.. You don't want a 12in lizard that isn't familiar with you running around in an 8x4.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah agreed lol


----------

